# [OT] Baza wiedzy

## Mavik

Witam wszystkich

Potrzebuję małej Bazy wiedzy .

Najlepieszym rozwiązaniem była by baza z interfejsem webowym.

Znacie może jakieś gotowe rozwiązanie ??

Pozdrawiam

I z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------

## nelchael

Moze wiki?

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ esearch wiki

[ Results for search key : wiki ]

[ Applications found : 8 ]

*  app-emacs/emacs-wiki

      Latest version available: 2.40

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 39 kB

      Homepage:    http://repose.cx/emacs/wiki/ http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?EmacsWikiMode

      Description: Maintain a local Wiki using Emacs-friendly markup

      License:     GPL-2

*  app-emacs/simple-wiki

      Latest version available: 1.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 10 kB

      Homepage:    http://emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?SimpleWikiEditMode

      Description: An Emacs mode for editing Wiki pages.

      License:     GPL-2

*  dev-php/PEAR-Text_Wiki

      Latest version available: 0.20.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 32 kB

      Homepage:    http://pear.php.net/Text_Wiki

      Description: Abstracts parsing and rendering rules for Wiki markup in structured plain text.

      License:     PHP

*  net-zope/zwiki

      Latest version available: 0.36.2-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 404 kB

      Homepage:    http://zwiki.org

      Description: A zope wiki-clone for easy-to-edit collaborative websites.

      License:     GPL-2

*  www-apps/twiki

      Latest version available: 20040902

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,790 kB

      Homepage:    http://twiki.org/

      Description: A Web Based Collaboration Platform

      License:     LGPL-2.1

*  www-apps/mediawiki

      Latest version available: 1.3.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,538 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mediawiki.org

      Description: The MediaWiki wiki web application (as used on wikipedia.org)

      License:     GPL-2

*  www-apps/tikiwiki

      Latest version available: 1.8.4.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 5,384 kB

      Homepage:    http://tikiwiki.org/

      Description: Full featured Web Content Management System using Php and Smarty Templates

      License:     LGPL-2.1

*  www-apps/phpwiki

      Latest version available: 1.3.10

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 2,023 kB

      Homepage:    http://phpwiki.sourceforge.net/

      Description: PhpWiki is a WikiWikiWeb clone in PHP

      License:     GPL-2

nelchael@nelchael ~$ 
```

----------

## Mavik

Hmm wiki widziałem a nawet powtawiłem Twiki na Win2k3 (wiem wiem t nie to samo)ale bardziej bym skłaniał sie ku gotowemu rozwiązaniu. Instaluje dodaję pytania i odpowiedzi i działa .

Wiki niestety trzeba sie nauczyć i zbudować to od początku. 

Poniewaz wikszość czasu zajmuje mi praca to nie mam czasu na tego typu rozwiązania.Jednak wiki zostawiam w rezerwie.

Gdybym miał zrobić tą baze w wolnym czasie w domu byłbym już kastratem:)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Strus

Drupal

Geeklog

Mambo Open Source

PHP-Nuke

phpWCMS

phpWebSite

Post-Nuke

Siteframe

Xoops

----------

## Mavik

Strus extra CMSy są super ale mnie chodzi o bardziej ukierunkowany soft.

przyklad http://www.problemtracker.com/sgt/support.html

to jest coś co by mi naprawde pasowało.

Myśle że nie tylko mnie.

----------

## daftadam

Spróbuj "trac", może tego szukasz :]

Jest w portage

```
emerge trac
```

----------

## Mavik

Witam

Jasne sprawdze ale o ile ie nie myle to jest to  jakaś mini wersja WIKI,lub coś co na wiki bazuje.

----------

## daftadam

Wki jest jego integralną częścią, ale jest też moduł bug-tracking.

http://www.edgewall.com/trac/

Nie jest jakoś bardzo rozbudowany, ale za to łatwy w instalacji i całkiem przyjemny w obsłudze :]

No a że potrzebujesz "małej" bazy wiedzy...

----------

## Nunatak

 *Mavik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Potrzebuję małej Bazy wiedzy .
> 
> 

 

Któraś z nich musi być mała  :Wink: 

----------

